# NUK, Tommy Tipee, AVENT Bottles??



## luckyno2

Hi, I know this has been asked before but we don't have all the (OTHER) brands mentioned here where I stay, so I just want the best of these 3 bottles.

We went to the Baby City today to look at bottles, but there is soooo many my head spin, the sales lady were a bit pushing towards NUK, I thought about avent but many people say it leak and look old after a few months (also the yellow BPA free ones look old), we use the normal free no name bottles at the hospital, but I want a wide neck bottle, because I want to mix BF and bottle. 

The tommy tipee is a new brand in SA no one goes for a unknown brand here and I was advised not to, by the sale staff, they said (it does not work) dont know why though....because the teat collapse during feeds? 

My DH wanted NUK, because of the cartoon characters on the bottle, wow not my first choice but OK, it got pictures. I am stuck I know the baby might be fussy but I just dont know (do I buy one of each and see what teat the baby like and then invest??? or with your experiences which ones did you find to work from the start???

I am sorry I ask so many questions, but I like to know about a product before I buy, and asking others is the best way to get the right info...(not the back of the box, because all of them seem like the best product)

NUK vs AVENT vs Tomee Tipee 
Best teat, best air flow, best look????


----------



## mun to 3 kids

i use MAM bottles, they have flat teats on them and come in different colours, 

Out o the three i would pick avent, But i wouldnt move from MAM bottles

Hope this helps xx


----------



## mun to 3 kids

sorry, if u dont get the lids on rite wa advent, it leaks out the side xx


----------



## cinnamum

NUK vs AVENT vs Tomee Tipee...
i have tested all three and i have these results...

Best teat award goes to TOMMEE TIPPEE, because... i was breastfeeding as well at the time and she seemed to prefer these over the NUK and AVENT. She refused to take any other bottles whilst breastfeeding. i liked the NUK teats, and give them second place because theyre easiest to clean overall.

best air flow award goes to... TOMMEE TIPPEE even the AVENT ones were poo for airflow, she had to keep letting go because of suction etc, the TOMMEE TIPPEE however didnt have this problem.

best look award goes to TOMMEE TIPPEE, but for more space in changing bag.... AVENT.

TOMMEE TIPPEE were the cheapest teats as well, and seeing as they need renewing alot because of slow flow, med flow, fast flow etc theyre overall THE BEST! also the sterilizer takes up less space than the AVENT one as well.

x x x x x x and... dont let anyone talk you out of buying the bottle warmer! best buy EVER! so fast and does food jars too.

i found the AVENT breast pump to be absolutely useless unlike the TOMMEE TIPPEE! 

i would also go so far as to recommending the dummies and the teethers from TOMMEE TIPPEE as well.

hope this helps x x x x x x


----------



## cinnamum

mun to 3 kids said:


> i use MAM bottles, they have flat teats on them and come in different colours,
> 
> Out o the three i would pick avent, But i wouldnt move from MAM bottles
> 
> Hope this helps xx

I havent tried MAM but there dummies were pretty good, TJ liked them until she tried the TOMMEE TIPPEE. MAM seemed to discolor fast for some reason.



mun to 3 kids said:


> sorry, if u dont get the lids on rite wa advent, it leaks out the side xx

i agree! i had this happen to me and had to go home! and chuck all her changing stuff in the bin! and buy a new changing bad as my bag was suede it ruined everything! :hissy: except muslins etc.


----------



## princess_bump

we began with avent and i found them very good, but we too switched to mams, but avent worked very well, i just wanted bpa free bottles.

i haven't had any experience of tommee tippee and NUK bottles, but i have heard bad things about tommee tippee, and i always like the look of the NUK one, we use the beaker and would say its good x


----------



## MoonMuffin

We used NUK bottles, they were a good shape and they are orthodontic. Then we switched over to the NUK sippy cup, which is great cause you can use the small NUK bottles with it, so those got re-used (handle pops off).


----------



## lou1979

I agree with the avent ones leaking, such a pain i had that with my 2 boys, but they got on well with the teats, so i just stuck with it.

plus this time my friend has given me 12 brand new avent bottles so i'll stick with them for now :D


----------



## NikkiM

I use Dr Brown bottles they are fab!!
No leaking.. and deff no colic for baby.. well worth it :)


----------



## luckyno2

Thank you soooo much, we decided to try the Tommee tipee for a mix of breast and bottle, and as he grow older to change to NUK when he start teething. It is the cleanest looking BPA free bottles and the price is good. 

Thank you for all the advice it is great to have friends that have so much experience in life. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I got Tommee Tippee at first for Jess, she wouldn't even have them in her mouth. An emergency dash to the chemist got us some Avent bottles, which she took no problem. She then got pretty colicy and I was recommended MAM bottles which we have stuck with. So, I would say wait and see what suits your baby, mine was fussy about what bottle she wanted. xXx


----------



## Anna1982

I used nuk with my first son and found them brilliant, and he didnt get colic or trapped wind

Im using them again this time


----------



## Lil Pink Lady

We have gone for Tommee Tippee bottles. 
We bought the Tommee Tippee steriliser for the bottles and they came free in the box. I wanted the BPA free ones because I didn't like the idea of the plastic maybe going into the feed.
Everyone has their own opinion and choice though, so go for the one that feels right to you.
I also want to breast feed and bottle feed - using my milk, so will get a pump too. I want hubby to be able to feed baby as well because he would miss the interaction if it was just me feeding, I'd feel cruel. Plus, it means I don't have to get up in the middle of the night to breast feed ha ha.

Andrea xx


----------



## saraendepity

definately go for tomee tipee, we use them to combine breast and bottle and we've had no probs at all

sara

xxxxx


----------



## lisa35

Good thread :) i used Avent bottles 7 years ago with my son and they leaked then, i would of thought they would of sorted the problem out by now. Looks like i will be buying Tommy Tipee bottles etc.


----------

